# Where have you lived....and why have you moved?



## TinysMom (Dec 1, 2008)

I think it is so neat to learn more about people......and I was so fascinated by the videos of Ireland that I thought I'd start a slightly different thread...that of where people live or have lived - and why they've moved.

I'll go ahead and start out. Until I went to college - I lived in Connecticut - specifically, Coventry, Ct most of that time. Coventry is known for being the birthplace/growing up place of Nathan Hale - who was hung by the British for being a spy during the Revolutionary war. We lived .... about 2 miles maybe from the house? 

I went to college for one year in Barrington, Rhode Island and fell in love w/ Art and moved back to Maine to live with his family for that summer and get married that August. (Mom had kicked me out for dating him against her wishes).

We lived in Presque Isle, Maine for two years - while he went to college one semester and then we both went together three semesters. We then transferred to Southern Maine for a year since he had to transfer to the college down there.

But after a year there....we had to get more money to eat and live...so Art joined the Air Force. During his time in the Air Force...we lived in Chanute, Illinois (for his training), Seymour Johnson AFB in Goldsboro, NC (for almost 6 years) - then he retrained and we went to Altus, AFB in Altus, OK for 8 years, Elmendorf AFB in Anchorage, AK for four years, and Andrews AFB in the DC area for slightly over 2 years. 

We didn't have a job lined up when he retired but we knew we could probably afford to live on his retirement and whatever we earned if we went back to Oklahoma...so as the kids went off to college - we went back to Altus, OK (which is a story in itself). We spent two years there...Art updated his training in flight simulators - and got a job down here at Laughlin AFB in Del Rio, Tx.

I used to say that when he retired - I wanted to live where it was around 70. I was thinking of Alaska in the summer. God has a sense of humor - He put us where it is 70 in the winter (and sometimes 110 and up in the summer)!

I may go on photobucket later and see if I can find links to videos of the various places we've lived and share them here. 

Each place has been unique and had good things - and bad things - about it. My favorite place? Alaska - hands down. But it can be very expensive to live there and where we live now...there are good points to it.

There was a saying in the Air Force..."The best place is always the base you just left or the one yoiu're going to..." I laugh at that saying 'cause I think if you try hard enough (and sometimes it takes a lot of trying....) - you can probably be happy about anywhere.

Maybe.


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Dec 1, 2008)

Interesting!!

I was born and Army brat born in Stuttgary, Germany where I lived till I was three years old. I don't remember the name of the base. :?Then from three to seven years old my father was stationed at Fort Richardson in Anchorage, Alaska but mybrother was born at Elmendorf AFB. We then traveled (seriously a road trip) to Alaska to Ohio and stayed with family for a few weeks. We then moved on to our last station at Vint Hills Farm Station near Warrenton, Virginia when I was seven until twelve. However, my brother was treated for his cancer at National Naval Medical Center Bethesday, and Walter Reed Army Medical Center. We did go to Andrews AFB once a year for a Christmas party in Daone of their hangerswith the"Parents and Children Fighting Cancer" group.

Dad retired and we now live in a small community inOhio near family whichisjust north west of Dayton.

Favorite place out of those locations? Here in Ohio. I was always a country girl at heart but didn't realize so until I was moved to Ohio. 

~ Amanda ~


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 1, 2008)

Here is my boring little life...

Birth - 9 months = Milwaukee, WI
9 months - 19 years = Oconomowoc, WI
19 (few months) = Nashotah, WI
19-21(now) = Waukesha, WI

Yeah. I like to keep it within 50 miles lol


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow, Peg you have lived in a lot of places! I really admire that, because I'm such a homebody, and scared of leaving. I think it takes real courage to be able to just up and leave and build a life someplace new 

I was born in Basingstoke, a city/town in the South of England, about maybe an hour outside of London? We moved to Bristol, a city in the South-West of England, when I was about 4. For those of you who aren't in the UK, Bristol is  here  - the red 'A' on the map. Sadly, too far from Polly's Nethies or Delusional's litter!  

When I was 18, I went to University in Bath, a city about 15miles away. During the first year, I did a 2-hour bus commute, but it proved a bit tiring each day, and honestly, I wanted to get away from my horrible boyfriend at the time but didn't know how, so for my second year, I moved there, and lived with a friend of mine from uni and her boyfriend. It turned out to be a big mistake and I was so miserable and homesick that I just went back home most weekends to see my friends (managed to break up with the boyfriend luckily). I ended up dropping out at the end of my second year for various reasons, including medical, and moved back to Bristol. Since then I have lived in the same area as my parents and friends etc, a suburb called Fishponds. I've lived in a shared house with some horrible pig guys that thought the living room floor was a good place to empty an ashtray, then moved to a flat on my own, and then 3 years ago I moved in with Steve. We're in our 3rd rented house, still in the same area 

But, for all my homebody-ness, I would SO like to move. We both would. Ever since we went to San Francisco a few weeks ago, we just can't get it out of our heads. We want to live there sooo badly. If you told me tomorrow that we could afford it, we'd be off, bunnies and all. No doubts. It's the only other city I've ever actually wanted to live. We fell in love with it so much, and not just in a 'wow, what a great holiday' sense. I love everything about it- the climate, the people, the fact that it's so liberal, the transport systems, it's so clean and beautiful, etc etc. I don't know what it is but I would give up England happily to live there! There's just something about it that says to me that I want to go there. So that is now our dream. We know it's not possible now at all, but one day we hope to be able to do it  Until then, we need to stay away from rental sites in the San Francisco area lol!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 1, 2008)

So, Jen, I take it that San Fransisco was FABULOUS! *prances out of the room*


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 1, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> So, Jen, I take it that San Fransisco was FABULOUS! *prances out of the room*


:roflmao:

LOL! Yeah, it really was..... 

Honestly? We even miss little things- like waking up in the mornings and watching KTVU morning news LOL.... I LOVE the block system.... It makes English roads seem all messy in comparison lol.... Don't get me wrong, I love England too and would miss it terribly, but I honestly would LOVE to move there.... My aunty already lives in Marin County, just over the Golden Gate Bridge, so I wouldn't be the first from my family to move there lol!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 1, 2008)

Have you looked at the US economy lately? STAY THERE! lol j/k


----------



## FallingStar (Dec 1, 2008)

Okk, my range of living different places isn't very far.

Birth Place: Centrailia

Then we moved to Rochester and lived ther for about 1-2 years.

Then we moved to Oakville and lived there for about 4-6 years..

And then we moved _back_ to Rochester and I've here since!

Hehe, so the range from all those places is around... oh I'd say about 20-25 miles... 



Karlee


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 1, 2008)

Isn't it amazing how you can be someplace - whether its for a long time - or a visit - and lose your heart to it?

I LOVE LOVE LOVE Anchorage, Alaska and if Art were to come home and tell me he had a job up there - I'd be like, "How quickly can we get there...let's throw bunnies and computers in the van and get on the road..". 

Yeah - even with the long cold winters - I loved it that much.

I love the people of Alaska - I loved our church up there (even though I know its changed since we left in 2000). I love the stores up there (Gotta love Fred Meyers where you can go get your groceries, some toys for the kids, clothing - and even pick up a gun to go hunting with (not that we own a gun...it was just the whole idea that you could buy whatever there)). 

I love the Northern Lights. I love watching the moose. I love the snow (when you don't have snow falling for several days in a row). 

I loved the fact that within 8 miles of my house (if I remember right) - we had two Walmarts, 2 KMarts, Sams, Costco - and most of all - Barnes & Noble. That was so great for mystery shopping - merchandising - and of course - just plain old living. 

I made close to $500 or more per month just mystery shopping because we were so close to everything....I was quite literally the "go to" person for many many mystery shopping companies that had shops up there - because I was so dependable - once I even went out in a blizzard (the scheduler told me they could've rescheduled it...).

Anyway - I love Anchorage and have often wondered if I will ever get the chance to move back....


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 1, 2008)

Peg you've lived so many places! me however one lol
Nelson, birth to 16 (now) And thats all lol. I'm getting out as soon as possible though, its such a narrow minded, small pokey town!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 1, 2008)

Lol lets see....

Indian Orchard (a district in Sprfingfield, MA) birth-7yrs old (2 different apartments)

The Heights (a district in Sprfingfield, MA) (1 house) about a 1 year

Chicopee, MA (1 apartment building) Couple of months

North End (a district in Sprfingfield, MA) (1 house) 4months

West Springfield, MA (1 house) 3 months

Sabana Hoyos, Arecibo, Puerto Rico (hotel till our house was built) 6mnths

This was when I live with my grandma, my mom and brother stayed for 6mnths more PR.

-----

East Springfield (a district in Sprfingfield, MA) (1 house) Couple of months

Plainfield (a district in Sprfingfield, MA) (2 rented houses 1 house that my grandma bought) 2 years

--------

Back with my mom and family

West Springfield, MA (1 apartment) couple of months.

East Springfield (a district in Sprfingfield, MA) (1 house) 2 years

Forest Park (a district in Sprfingfield, MA) (2 houses) 3 or 4 years

East Springfield (a district in Sprfingfield, MA) (1 apartment) 3 or 4 years

Forest Park (a district in Sprfingfield, MA) 3 or 4 years (My parents bought a house)

Rocky Hill, CT(1 apartment 3 years this past October)MARRIED!

As much as I moved I honestly can't tell you any length of time. 17-20 places that I recall. 8 different schools.

--------------

Homer

Indian Orchard

Pottenger

Sabana Hoyos (Cant recall the name. I went there for 4 and 1/2 months)

Pottenger

Glickman

Gerena

Sci-Tech

Springfield High

---------------------

I have visited ALOT of other places. :biggrin2:


----------



## seniorcats (Dec 1, 2008)

We lived in Easton, PAa few yearsand then moved to Ft. Meade, MD (Army brat). From there moved to Nurnberg, Germany for 6 years. Moved back to the states at age 13 to New Jersey, then on to Fayetteville/Ft. Bragg, NC. Then to Greenville, NC for undergrad degrees at ECU in Political Science and French. Then to Duke University in Durham, NC for a Masters in Political Science.

After Grad school I got a job in Washington, DC, minor security clearance with NASA responsible for hauling around, keeping in lineand translating for various diplomats (I speak Romanian andFrench). Only lived there (Capitol Hill area) for 9 months.

Then I wanted exotic high adventure (LOL!) and got a job in Ferkesee Dougou, Ivory Coastteaching math (actually statistics)and comparative gov't in French. I loved Africa except for the part where I got a very virulent illness from a Peace Corps dug well and had to be air evacuated back to the US.

AfterI got better, Moved to Lorain, OH and worked for a metropolitan planning organization and was liason for the large Spanish speaking communities in Lorain and Cleveland. Lived there 3 years, changed jobs to another gov't agency doing research, assessment and accountabilityand moved to Cleveland, OH. I utterly detested living in the city. Froze my behind off living on the lake, city services were nil, etc.

Moved to Lakewood, a western suburb of Cleveland, much better. We decided to buy a house and moved torural Hinckley, OH - 1 stop light,thousands of acres of nature conservancy, snow belt. My next move is to Beach Cemetery which adjoins our property. I will molder and haunt the next owners of our house.

Next stop and final resting place:


----------



## seniorcats (Dec 1, 2008)

Peg!!!!!!!!!!! When were you at Seymour Johnson? We may have been neighbors when we were at Ft. Bragg though I doubt it now that I remember you are younger than me.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 1, 2008)

We were in Shady J (Seymour) from 1982-1988.....still miss the trees - but not the humidity.


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 2, 2008)

Johnstown, New York for 9 years.
Edinburg, New York for 1 year.
Johnstown, New York for 3 years.
****finally left my abusive drunken mother****
Then moved in with my dad to Rockwood, New York (20 minutes from J'town).
Now I live in Prescott, Arizona and have for the past 3 years.
I hope to settle back on the East Coast in some years!


----------



## BethM (Dec 2, 2008)

Age 0-17: Born and raised in Manhattan, Kansas.

The summer after graduation, I lived in Savannah, Georgia. I moved there right after I got out of school to be with a boyfriend (a few years older than me). He had been in the army, then got out while in Manhattan, and moved to Georgia. Stupid me, I followed. 

We both came back to Manhattan that fall to go to K-State. (We broke up just a couple years later.) Stayed there until I graduated. (Spent a summer in Wichita, Kansas, doing an internship.) 

A few months after graduating college, I moved to Guam. Again, a stupid move following a boyfriend. (We had met during my internship in Wichita, and he moved out there to study endangered bats.) 

After a year in Guam, the relationship went bad and I hated being there, so I came back. 

Lived in Lawrence, Kansas for a year, then eventually made my way to Lenexa, which is just part of the Kansas City Metro area (on the Kansas side). I'm about a 2-1/2 hour drive from my mom back in Manhattan. (That town sucks, though, I could never live there again!)


Jen, I totally know how you feel about San Francisco. My best friend lives there, and I went to visit her the year before last. I wouldn't even have picked it as a vacation spot if it hadn't been for her, but now I would LOVE to live there. If only I could afford it! She keeps telling me, there's lots of jobs, but the cost of living is pretty high. Since she decided to not have roommates any more, all she can afford is a little studio apartment. She can't afford to have a car, but she can get most anywhere on the bus or her bicycle, so that's ok. I'm all about downsizing, but I HAVE to have room for my bunnies, and my allergies demand I have a bedroom that's not filled with bunny fur or hay dust. Maybe someday.........

Jason is in IT, so maybe someday he will be really good at it and can get a good job out there. (My degree is in Horticulture; I really love doing it, but it doesn't pay enough to live on, so I'm sort of stuck with a degree I don't use, and a job that may or may not have advancement.)


----------



## seniorcats (Dec 2, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> We were in Shady J (Seymour) from 1982-1988.....still miss the trees - but not the humidity.


You know I am losing my marbles. I was thinking of Pope AFB and getting it confused with SJ. Been here in Ohio since 01/79.


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Dec 2, 2008)

I was born in Worcester Massachusetts and lived there until I was 28 and then I moved to Gainesville Florida on a whim. I stayed there for 8 months and then moved to South Florida and I've been here since.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 2, 2008)

I was born in Bristol, but my parents moved from there when I was 8 months. They spend 3 months then in rented accom while they looked for a house here (the rented accom was not far away).

At 18 I went to uni to Lincoln living in various student houses but just before I finished me and my 'friend' moved into a proper private rented house. After 9 months though I had to move back home because I was so ill and couldn't afford to pay rent.

So I'm back here, on the sunny Suffolk/Essex border.


----------



## Becca (Dec 2, 2008)

Birth Place: Northamptonshire
Lives: Northamptonshire

Pretty boring Huh? LOL Same house, same village, same county,

I wanna move


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 2, 2008)

I would have given everything to stay in one place and not move all the time.


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 2, 2008)

JadeIcing wrote:


> I would have given everything to stay in one place and not move all the time.



Really? I like moving and change, thats now though.... I don't think I would of coped very well if I was young though then, me and change didn't go good lol I have a vague memory of having a tantrum as my usual swimming towel wasn't in my tog bag for swimming one day.....Lord nows how I would of coped If my house changed


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 2, 2008)

Well, I was born living in Hamilton County Indiana.

I've lived in Indianapolis a few times. I'm back to Hamilton County Indiana.

:biggrin2:


----------



## bat42072 (Dec 2, 2008)

I was born on march air force base in california then we moved to west virginia where my brother was born a year and a half later...

then we were transferred back to california not sure of my age. then we moved to pheonix arizona and waited until my dad got family housing in germany( rein mein air force base) but we lived of base and went to school on base. I was 5.

we were transfered back to the states (lackland airforce base) in san antonio texas. we lived on base for about 6 months until my dad bought a house. then we moved off base until he retired. parents got dicorced when i was 14 and we moved to nome texas by his sister. but she was a royalB... so we moved to sour lake texas close to my moms family. i lived there for a bout 10 years until my husband and i bought our property and we have been living there since

Jadeicing_ I know what you mean I would like to have stayed where my friends were . I still get antsy about every 2 years to move... It makes my husband nervous


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Dec 2, 2008)

Dave was born in Wisconsin and transplanted here (to Northern Indiana) when he was 8 years old. I was born here, and my parents still live in the same house.

We both were college commuter students to Indiana University - South Bend campus,and Dave did ROTC at Notre Dame at the same time.

After we married (like 4 days later...), we moved to Denver, CO for his Air Force specialty training. We were there 6 months, and it was a perfect spot for "honeymooners" like us. We went to the mountains and different national parks every weekend. SO beautiful!

From there, on to Sumter (Shaw AFB) in South Carolina. We lived there for 2 1/2 years. Total culture shock for a couple of "Yankees"....which we had never considered ourselves, as we are mid-westerners. But, if you're not from the South, you're a YANK. We liked it, except I hated the heat of summer. Wearing shorts to Thanksgiving dinner was nice. But summer temps like95 degrees, and 95% humidity, by 9 o'clockin the morning?? UGH!!

We moved to Fort Wayne, Indiana, when Dave transferred from the Air Force to the Indiana Air National Guard. He was a full-timer on the base in Ft. Wayne. This is where all of our kids were born, and we put down some DEEP, DEEP roots there. We lived there for 12 1/2 years. It's our adopted hometown and we still visit friends there. Our oldest, Jeff,has recently joined his dad's former unit in Ft. Wayne.He will be movingback there this coming year to train at the base, and attend Indiana-Purdue University (IPFW). (It's also no coincidence that his love, Paige, attends IPFW ).

In 2000 we moved to our present area, near South Bend, Indiana. Dave went to part-time status with theIndiana Air Guard until he retired in 2006. He's been working here in the RV industry since, as you allknow. It was "coming home" to move back here,but veryweird, too. It's our hometown, but we hadn't lived here in 16 years! There was a lot of adjusting to being in the same town with theextended family. Dave's folks are in their 80's, and mine are in their 60's, so we are glad to be here to help them and spend time with them.

So that's our story, or at least the first 24 1/2 years of it. I suppose we will grow old in this townand be buried here, some day!


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 2, 2008)

Not much variety for me I'm afraid (other than multiple addresses). Born in Halifax, Nova Scotia, lived in Dartmouth (stone's throw across the harbor) until I was 30. Then my son and I moved to Ottawa (needed to get away from my ex-husband, needed a new start, etc.) and I've been here ever since. (My son's the lucky one, he escaped to Toronto. )

I still wanna move to the U.S. :?


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 2, 2008)

I have lived in many different houses, but not that many towns.

I think I added it up once and including where I am now I have lived in 19 different houses since I was born :shock:. 

I moved from Hastings to Auckland when I was 10, then when I was 12 I moved back down to Hastings for a bit to live with my dad and we lived in 3 places in 3 months, then I moved back here and mum always like to shift so we skipped houses many times, sometimes once a year.

In the last 16 years of living in Auckland I have been on 13 different streets :shock:, including this one. But I've been in this place for 3 years now so feeling pretty settled.


----------



## swanlake (Dec 2, 2008)

when i was really little, i lived in Davison, MI for a little bit.

then we moved to Sterling Heights, MI for most of my childhood, untill i was like 12 i think.

then we moved to where i live now, Washington, MI which is about 30 due north of detroit.

next year, i will be in East Lansing, MI for college at Michigan State :biggrin2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 2, 2008)

I was born in Flushing, NY and for the first 9 years of my life my dad was in the Navy so we moved around a lot. When he was discharged we settled down in Bay Shore, NY because Long Island was where all of our family was.

When I was 12 we moved to Colorado Springs, Colorado. I lived there until I was 33. I met my husband on a vacation in the Bahamas and he whisked me off of my feet and moved me out to Newport Beach, CA in 1993. In 1996, he got a contract to work in American Samoa (the armpit of the Pacific). We lived there for almost exactly one year and then moved back to California. We lived in Huntington Beach, CA until June, 2004 when we relocated to Ormond Beach, FL. We had decided to relocate because California was just too crowded and expensive.

I love owning my own home in Florida, which we would never have been able to do in California, but I still miss California. I really doubt we'll move again - at least I hope not. Our house will be paid off in one year and I think we'll be staying.


----------



## Happi Bun (Dec 2, 2008)

I was born in Sacramento, California. I stayed there for a few years then moved up to Auburn, California with the family. Not very exciting...
My mom was born in Finland though.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 2, 2008)

I've always lived in Clare, Ireland. I love Ireland but would love to travel. What I'd really like to do is travel a bit, my aunt loves to travel she's lived in Hawaii, Miami, Ohio, Cyprus and currently is in London.

What I really, really want to do is move to America for a year before college and work there, maybe New York, (watch too much sex and the city lol) or somewhere, I'd really love to getinto a rabbitry, help out there a bit in my spare time, go to some shows and stuff. I would absolutely love that, since we have no shows or anything here it would be a great experience, well I have, like two years to decide if I'm going to do it or not.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 2, 2008)

*I never made friends. I hated having to move every so often. Towards the end the house we lived in for a few years....They didn't know I lived there! I would go to school early than work than home. **I have 5 friends that I have kept!? In school I had lots but I just gave up trying to keep them wasn't sure how long I would be there. That may say I lived inmostly Springfield but Springfield is VERYBIG. So it was not easy to keep up with friends.*

*I never bothered decorating my room. What for to have to move and pack? I would do it as an adult without kids but if I did have kids I wouldn't. Now I won't go because I have an awesome vet.*

*PepnFluff wrote: *


> JadeIcing wrote:
> 
> 
> > I would have given everything to stay in one place and not move all the time.
> ...


----------



## Michaela (Dec 2, 2008)

I have lived in this dump of a country my whole life. :rollseyes Hope to get away someday. Will probably never happen though.


----------



## swanlake (Dec 2, 2008)

*Michaela wrote: *


> I have lived in this dump of a country my whole life. :rollseyes Hope to get away someday. Will probably never happen though.


wanna trade places for a while? i would LOVE to get out of here!


----------



## myLoki (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow....... you're life is eerily similar to mine. Born in Pharr, TX. Dad joined the army and we moved to San Antonio. Reassigned to Biloxi, Mississippi. Got stationed in Weisbaden, Germany. Moved back to San Antonio, TX. Dad retired and we moved back to McAllen, TX. I went to college in San Antonio, TX and now I'm back in McAllen. 

I also get very antsy after being in the same place for a couple of years. I'm getting that itch already. 


t.

*bat42072 wrote: *


> I was born on march air force base in california then we moved to west virginia where my brother was born a year and a half later...
> 
> then we were transferred back to california not sure of my age. then we moved to pheonix arizona and waited until my dad got family housing in germany( rein mein air force base) but we lived of base and went to school on base. I was 5.
> 
> ...


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 2, 2008)

i was born in indonesia lived there for 8 years then i moved to nz, wellington 
( the capital city) then a few months (5?) imoved to urm auckland then i've lived here the whole time..

=]


----------



## purplepeacock (Dec 2, 2008)

well i was born on the eastern end of long island in southampton hospital and went to westhampton beach high school. then i moved to herndon, PA when i was 16. then to lancaster, PA when i was 18. i lived in great barrington, mass when i was 20. then back in herndon,PA. then when i was married i lived in milton, PA. then divorced i lived in lewisburg, PA. then when i was 25 i moved back to long island. at 29 i moved to Whitehall, PA and have been here for 2 years.

HOWEVER.......Doug would like to do missionary work in Romania so i am in the process of trying to teach myself Romanian. lets just say its interesting trying to learn a language that no one else around here really speaks. why can't he want to do missions in a spanish speaking country? i do speak some spanish>>>>

yo quero taco bell?? ok i spelled it wrong but you get the point....lol


----------



## kirst3buns (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow, what a variety. I fall somewhere in between the "close to homers" and the "well-traveled" ends of the spectrum. 


Born in Michigan and grew up in Frankfort, Michigan in the same house for most of that time (very small town-47 in my high school graduating class)
Went to school in Kalamazoo, Michigan
While at college, went two terms in Aix-en-Provence, France
Also while at college, went one term of internship in Washington, DC where I lived in Dupont Circle and had about a mile walk to the White House (very cool)
Graduated, got married and moved to Boston, MA for three years
Moved back to Michigan in the Flint area to be near family (at least the same state) and have been here ever since. We had planned to move back to Washington DC at some point but that is never going to happen and I love where we are now and plan to stay for quite a while.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 3, 2008)

WEll i am boring, i lived in Philly all my life until the age of 29. THe murder rate was up to over 365 murders for the year so we decided it was time to go :shock:. Then we moved to Bucks county which is about 1 1/2 hours away from Philly and have been here for the last four years. One day when we win the lottery we will move up the mo untains and buy lots of land


----------



## Sabine (Dec 3, 2008)

I was born in Berlin and lived there till I was about 22. I travelled quite a bit since I was about 17/18 and then I came to Ireland and settled. I hadn't planned to but it just happened.
i'm not entirely happy here.I experienced a lot of racism and general xenophobia and ended up being driven out of the house I owned and I'm renting a house in the suburbs of Cork at the moment. My partner is English and has been living here for 9 years. I absolutely hate the Irish weather and I so long for continental summers and winters I was used to before. 
If I ever went back to Germany it would be Berlin but I can't quite see myself moving with all the kids


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> I still wanna move to the U.S. :?


YES!! DO!! ThenI can come and visit the Yofster!! And maybe bunnysit him and Anna Banana. I'll spoil them up and send them home


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 4, 2008)

I haven't really been anywhere interesting!

I was born in Pembury, lived in Tonbridge in a little house called 'The Birches'. When my parents divorced we stayed there for a while then moved to Southborough, about 3 miles away. It was such a lovely house but Southborough is cheap because it is a bit... scummy! We stayed there for 5 years in that lovely huge house but couldn't stand it, and moved back to Tonbridge. I now live about 3 minutes walk away from my first house! My Mum loved the area so much she wanted to move back there even if it meant we were in a tiny house.

So Tonbridge is a very old town. We have a castle:







Most of the buildings look like this:






That is actually the Chequers Inn pub, or 'Ye Olde Chequers Inn'. It still has the hangmans noose outside, that is where they used to hang people!






Here you can see the castle in the background. Its not really a castle, more just a gatehouse with some bits of wall! But they have a huge motte which is fun to climb! There are also the row boats which go down the River Medway...






Here is Tonbridge School. This is the posh school, only boys here though, so I wouldn't be allowed to attend! (If I could ever afford it!!!)
Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Dec 4, 2008)

I was born in Belgium and lived there in a nice little town close to Brussels, Grimbergen, untill I was 6. Then my parents moved us to another town close to Brussels, Dilbeek.
I still visited Grimbergen often, though, because my ant and nieces still lived there. I liked it better there than in Dilbeek, too.
I lived in Dilbeek untill I was about 22, when I transfered to College in Antwerpen and lived there for about a year.
Then I moved to Iceland, to spend a year as an exchange student. I liked it so much that I moved there and lived there for about 16 years, mostly in and around Reykjavik. I met someone there (he was from England but also relocated to Iceland) and had my 3 kids there. Moved around a bit to different houses, especially after i separated and was a single mom.
Then in 1996 I moved to California with the kids, to marry my current husband. We lived in Davis first, where he works at UCDavis. Bought a house and moved to Sacramento in 2000, stillliving here. Our dream is to move further north, maybe the Mount Shasta area, when he retires. I'd love to have a little cabin in the mountains, with a big rabbit room and covered garden .


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 5, 2008)

I have lived in:

Ravensdale, WA: 11/2 years about (since i was born)

Medford, OR.: About 2 years

Auburn, WA: About4 years

Rochester, WA (current residing place): 8 1/2 years  

I was born in: Kent, WA. 

So add that all up...and it'd be 16  hehe. I think that's mostly right, im not sure about the younger years, only I'm sure about how long we lived in Auburn & Rochester. So, I've spent most of my life in Washington, most of it being in Rochester, lol. 

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 5, 2008)

*swanlake wrote: *


> *Michaela wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I have lived in this dump of a country my whole life. :rollseyes Hope to get away someday. Will probably never happen though.
> ...



I would seriously love to go live in Ireland! For like a couple months! lol.  

Emily


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm a West Coast girl through and through.. I've been most East Coast cities, but I couldn't ever live there, I need wide open spaces.

So far: 

Oops, forgot: lived in Florence, Italy for 2 months. I want to go back .
Portland, OR age 0-17
Left home and headed off to CA.
Lompoc, Ca 17-18
Ventura, CA 18-21
back to Portland, OR 
Moved outside the city to Beaverton, OR for past 4 years.


Next is likely somewhere in Washington or Idaho, wherever my bf gets a job and is sent to.

I miss California, but won't ever be there again unless Travis is sent there. Our little dream is moving to Texas, somewhere South of Austin. I'm tired of Portland. It's in your face politically and the people here aren't as nice as the rumors unless you're exactly like they are . Except ME of course, I'm nice! :biggrin2: And it's getting way too expensive!


TinysMom: I LOVE Fred Meyers, we have them all over up here (2 on my street), I don't think I could live without the stores we have in the NW. All in 5-8 blocks I have 3 health food stores, farmers market, 7 different grocery stores, 2 big book stores, everything.. but I'm tired of the NW even though I love it.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Sabine wrote: *


> I was born in Berlin and lived there till I was about 22. I travelled quite a bit since I was about 17/18 and then I came to Ireland and settled. I hadn't planned to but it just happened.
> i'm not entirely happy here.I experienced a lot of racism and general xenophobia and ended up being driven out of the house I owned and I'm renting a house in the suburbs of Cork at the moment. My partner is English and has been living here for 9 years. I absolutely hate the Irish weather and I so long for continental summers and winters I was used to before.
> If I ever went back to Germany it would be Berlin but I can't quite see myself moving with all the kids



I never realized there was so much racism in Ireland against nearby countries, I'm sorry, that would be awful . Is the weather very wet and grey most of the time? It can be like that here too much for my taste.


----------



## Sabine (Dec 6, 2008)

Immigration is still relatively new to Ireland About say fifteen years ago you'd hardly see a coloured person in Cork. There are quite a lot of Nigerian and Polish people here now. There's a lot of racism being expressed quite blatantly. also people's attitude even in a city are somewhat "rural" - always wanting to know your business and even if you're from a different part of the city you are looked at with suspicion. Being from Berlin I found that quite a shock


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 6, 2008)

Gosh, yes I would find that to be pretty shocking myself.


----------

